# Loft



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

I am going to be building a new loft after young bird seaon
and was wondering how I should design it I have researched it long and hard
and I want a loft 12 feet long and 6 feet wide but do not know how i should build it. if anyone has a loft that they race out of about this big could you please send me a picture and maybe give me some guideance

Thank You,
Tripp Grassie


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Two lofts to look at are Lovebirds widowhood loft or the loft that is in the RPD in the section on letters to the editor. They show a very nice small loft. Lovebirds is a great loft with a buch of good pics. You can look at the AU page in the showcase lofts for ideas and also on GHC's page. They have a section with club members lofts. They can all give you ideas. 

Randy


----------

